# PLEASE ALL NorthEast Swap meet Organizers USA check out (Thanks)!



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Feb 28, 2022)

I hope everyone is surviving and doing okay. I can't wait for our events and swaps to start opening up more and more. While I've been doing the Wethersfield CT Swap Meet and Bike show for about 10 years now, I know for many we are still the new kid on the block.

We found our spot on the second sunday in June every year. We made sure we weren't stepping on anybody's toes (other events) cause we believe in celebrating the whole scene (*all ships rise with the tide*). We are grateful that others have also taken the same strategy, not planning for the same weekend. We cross promote and help other events whenever we can.

Down to it...

Our town has started what is now a month long bicycle event in MAY called BICYCLES ON MAIN and while* we will still be doing show/swap meet on the 2nd Sunday in June for 2022*, we feel like we should move to be a part of this month long high foot traffic bike event in the future. People from all over come to see over 65 decorated bicycles placed all up and down main street. It will drive a lot more "civilian" foot traffic to our swap meet and hopefully a lot more sales. 

Bottom line.
Can we move the Wethersfield CT Bicycle Show and Swap Meet to a Sunday in *MAY for 2023* without stepping on (or diluting) anyone else's event?

Which week would be best, which would be worst.

Thanks
Tom B. 
tbrown@wethersfield,me


----------

